# Struts2 - vollständige Beschreibung der Tags gesucht



## oetzi (2. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche händeringend nach einer vollständige Beschreibung der Tags (UI, Generic, etc.) von Struts2.
Man findet zwar durchaus verschiedene Tutorials zu Tags im Allgemeinen, ich habe bis jetzt allerdings noch nichts gefunden, wo wirklich alle Möglichkeiten erwähnt werden.

Diese Seiten hier habe ich bis jetzt gefunden:
Tag Reference
Struts 2 If and Ese Tags Example
Struts 2 Tags,Struts 2 Tags Reference,Struts 2 If Tag,If Tags,Control Tags-If / Else If / Else

Ich möchte mal 1 Beispiel anbringen, an dem ich zur Zeit hänge um mein Problem mit dem Verständnis der Tags zu verdeutlichen. Über eine Lösung würde ich mich ganz nebenbei auch freuen 

1. if-Tag
Der JSP wird eine String Variable namens 'infotext' zur Verfügung gestellt.
Diese kann verschiedenste Sachen enthalten, von einem Leerstring bis hin zu mehreren Zeilen.
Also muss/möchte ich in der JSP per <s:if /> Tag abfragen, ob der String leer ist, und ihn sonst anzeigen.

Ich habe jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten durchprobiert und keine führt zu einem Ergebnis, sprich es wird nichts ausgegeben.
Nur die letzten beiden Zeilen liefern das gewünschte Ergebnis, aber halt ohne if drum herum.

```
<s:if test="%{infotext}!=''">
             a <br /><br />
         </s:if>
         <s:if test="%{infotext}!=null">
             b <br /><br />
         </s:if>

         <s:set name="infotexts" value="%{infotext}" />
         <s:if test="%{#infotexts}!=''">
             c <br /><br />
         </s:if>
         <s:if test="%{#infotexts}!=null">
             d <br /><br />
         </s:if>

             <s:property value="infotext" /><br />
             <s:property value="infotexts" />
```


Ich habe also bis jetzt nirgends gefunden, was die Überprüfung innerhalb des if-Tags alles enthalten darf. Das einzige was bis jetzt bei mir funktioniert hat, ist eine Überprüfung auf null.

Schönen Gruß
oetzi


----------



## ign0rant (3. Nov 2009)

```
<s:if test="%{infotext != null && infotext.length()>0}">
  a <br /><br />
</s:if>
```

Das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## oetzi (3. Nov 2009)

Hey super, vielen Dank!

Und schon wieder hat sich mein Hauptproblem bestätigt, ich wusste einfach nicht, dass ich innerhalb der Struts2 Tags mit .length() arbeiten kann.

*Suche also weiter nach einer guten vollständigen Doku der ganzen Struts2 Tags!*


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2009)

oetzi hat gesagt.:


> Hey super, vielen Dank!
> 
> Und schon wieder hat sich mein Hauptproblem bestätigt, ich wusste einfach nicht, dass ich innerhalb der Struts2 Tags mit .length() arbeiten kann.
> 
> *Suche also weiter nach einer guten vollständigen Doku der ganzen Struts2 Tags!*


Bist du sicher dass du nicht nach Info zur EL (Experession Language) suchen willst?


----------



## oetzi (4. Nov 2009)

Hi maki,

mhh, ist bzw. verwendet Struts2 etwa die Expression Language?
Das erklärt natürlich auch, warum es keine detaillierteren Erklärungen der Struts2 Tags gibt... 
Werde mir das demnächst mal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen. Sieht aber nachdem aus, was ich gesucht habe.

Muss gestehen, dass mir die EL bisher noch nicht wirklich was gesagt hat.

Habe mir gerade mal das Tutorial hier durchgelesen:
JSP-Tutorial - Expression Language
Das ist wohl ganz nützlich für den Einstieg.

Schönen Gruß
oetzi


----------



## ign0rant (4. Nov 2009)

Struts 2 verwendet OGNL in seinen Tags.


----------



## oetzi (5. Nov 2009)

ahh, okay, OGNL habe ich schon sehr oft im Zusammenhang mit Struts2 gelesen, mir war nur nicht klar, dass das eine eigenständige Technik ist...

Danke für die Info!!


----------

